# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  acceptatie aandoening ( fotoproject)

## dimphy

Beste lezer,

Ik heb zelf vroeger een aardbeienvlek gehad, daarom ben ik mijn afstudeerproject gestart.Ik ben namelijk een afstudeerproject aan het maken waarbij ik de acceptatie voor mensen met een huidaandoening groter wil maken. Zowel voor hunzelf als voor de rest van de maatschappij. Het is een fotografie project dat uiteindelijk in een magazine gepresenteerd gaat worden. Naast de verschillende portretten worden interviews geplaatst. Als het goed is worden deze magazines verspreid over alle ziekenhuizen en dermatologen in Nederland.



Nu zoek ik nog steeds modellen. Ik heb een studio in Breda en mensen zullen hier dus naar toe moeten komen, eventueel zouden we het kunnen hebben over de reiskosten natuurlijk. Dus ben of ken jij iemand met een huidaandoening? Acne, psoriasis of minder bekende dingen stuur me een mailtje dan kan ik je verder inlichten. 

Groetjes Dimphy

----------

